# A Note Came



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you! That was a very nice thing for them to do.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Cyber hugs coming your way. What a beautiful way your vet chose to honor Tess.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lovely way for your vet to honor Tess. I think I'd stick with this vet - they sound wonderful.

As time goes on, more smiles will come with less tears. It so hurts to lose them, but they bring so much joy and love to our lives it is worth the pain.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sad, but very nice of them


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a nice gesture from them.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a generous and kind gesture memorializing your sweet Tess.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

very sad but very nice...im sorry for your loss


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how wonderful! I'm very impressed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

Donna

As you and I have discussed, Arborteum View Animal Hospital is the vet Ken and I use, and when Smooch was sent to the Rainbow Bridge on Dec. 7, 2010 (hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma) I, too, received a card saying a donation had been made in her name. I was SO TOUCHED!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

It was a very nice thing for them to do. A very fitting and thoughtful memorial.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

I agree, it was so very kind of them!!
We have been so happy with them for over 8 years now-so glad your Tess went there, too.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful way to honor your special girl. Hugs


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a caring thing to do....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a wonderful and generous tribute to your girl from your Vet Clinic.

*Cooper's mom* put it so very well:, "_It so hurts to lose them, but they bring so much joy and love to our lives it is worth the pain." _

Sending hugs to you.......


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely gesture from them


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for the caring gesture from Arboretum View Animal Hospital for Tess and my Smooch.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Our Specialty Hospital In Austin did the same thing for Belle when she died of it too just 5 weeks ago. I thought it was very touching.


----------

